#ubuntu-leadership 2013-03-21
<Silverlion> DarwinSurvivor: hi ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> hi
<Silverlion> DarwinSurvivor: hope you still remember my nick :D
<DarwinSurvivor> huh?
<Silverlion> DarwinSurvivor: two years back i worked for the leadership team
